# Smoke a Tri Tip steak...not a roast...



## inkjunkie (Jan 13, 2015)

Been wondering about this. We get Tri Tip steaks from Costco. Pretty much the only steak that the Boss will eat, she does not like thicker cuts of meat. Can a Tri Tip steak be smoked??


----------



## thomas phillips (Jan 13, 2015)

Of course It can!. Smoking is indirect heat-not like bbq'ing. I have smoked many a steak. I love to use mesquite on mine(matter of preference)

Just keep an eye on it and go low and slow! I've seen a ton of threads on here about tri-tip, try a search!!!

Hope I was at least a little help.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 13, 2015)

Love smoked tri tip.  First time I smoked a whole tri tip roast my wife said "THIS is the way to cook tri tips!"  Smoke it at a low chamber temp of 200-225F or so to maximize the time exposed to smoke.  Take it to an IT of 120F then do a reverse sear for just a couple minutes a side over high heat on the gas or charcoal grill to give it some color, otherwise it looks pretty greyish.  Do the tri tip steaks they sell the same way.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 13, 2015)

I prefer a reverse sear on them. Very low for a long time then screaming hot.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 13, 2015)

Thomas Phillips said:


> Of course It can!. Smoking is indirect heat-not like bbq'ing. I have smoked many a steak. I love to use mesquite on mine(matter of preference)
> 
> Just keep an eye on it and go low and slow! I've seen a ton of threads on here about tri-tip, try a search!!!
> 
> Hope I was at least a little help.


Did a quick search prior to asking. Perhaps it was my wording but the first 12 hits were about trip tip roasts, none were about an actual steak itself.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure you can!!

No Tri Tips around here, but if I can smoke a 1" to 1.5" Ribeye, you can smoke a Tri Tip Steak.

Smoke Low & Slow for an hour or two. Then onto my hot Weber "Q".

I don't do it often, because Mrs Bear doesn't want hers smoked, and it's a PITA to get them both to finish Med-Rare together.

Bear


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 13, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Sure you can!!
> 
> No Tri Tips around here, but if I can smoke a 1" to 1.5" Ribeye, you can smoke a Tri Tip Steak.
> 
> ...


Mrs. Inkjunkie wants hers a horrid shade of grey. Last ones we done on the BGE were about 2" thick or so I guess. Hers had a 15 minute (7.5 each side) head start. Was on for a total of 30 minutes. I normally tell if hers is done by poking it, if no juice comes out of it we are good to go. I have tried to get her to change but one would have better luck digging a grave with a  teaspoon.  Pains me to cook meat the way she likes it lol.


----------



## b-one (Jan 13, 2015)

Sounds best to not let her cook the meats! My dad only likes well done we try to not let him cook as I don't want to eat charcoal!


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 13, 2015)

b-one said:


> Sounds best to not let her cook the meats! My dad only likes well done we try to not let him cook as I don't want to eat charcoal!


If it is not a nasty looking shade of grey she won't touch it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2015)

The reverse sear is a great method to use on tri tip steaks, or roasts. keep your pit temp down low 150°-180° smoke until rare, then sear. Cherry and or a 50/50 mix of cherry and pecan are really nice. Good simple rub of SPOG and you're good to go!


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 13, 2015)

Smoke it! 

Here is the link to one I did a while back.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170757/jumbo-mini-tri-tip-w-pics


----------



## jeepdiver (Jan 13, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Did a quick search prior to asking. Perhaps it was my wording but the first 12 hits were about trip tip roasts, none were about an actual steak itself.



They are the same thing.  Usually around 2-3.5 lbs.  Search for fast eddy tri tip on you tube for a great guide.

It is for his grill/smoker but you can do it with any smoker and a grill.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 13, 2015)

jarjarchef said:


> Smoke it!
> 
> Here is the link to one I did a while back.
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170757/jumbo-mini-tri-tip-w-pics






JeepDiver said:


> They are the same thing.  Usually around 2-3.5 lbs.  Search for fast eddy tri tip on you tube for a great guide.
> 
> It is for his grill/smoker but you can do it with any smoker and a grill.


Thanks for the link...oddly one night when I couldn't sleep I stumbled upon that thread but forgot to subscribe to it. 

Will be on YouTube shortly, Thanks


----------



## tzem143 (Jan 14, 2015)

My favorite thing to smoke. A little Santa Maria rub and I smoke with Mesquite until IT of 130. I know a lot pull at 120-125 but I have found 130 is perfect for me. I wrap and let sit in cooler for 15-20 min and cut thin. Better then any fillet I have ever had.


----------

